

'Wi-fi refugees' shelter in West Virginia mountains - obtino
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14887428

======
hohead
The wikipedia article has a bit more detail for those interested:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity)

~~~
hartror
_Seven studies were found which did report an association, while 24 could not
find any association with electromagnetic fields. However, of the seven
positive studies, two could not be replicated even by the original authors,
three had serious methodological shortcomings, and the final two presented
contradictory results. Since then, several more double-blind experiments have
been published, each of which has suggested that people who report
electromagnetic hypersensitivity are unable to detect the presence of
electromagnetic fields and are as likely to report ill health following a sham
exposure, as they are following exposure to genuine electromagnetic fields._
[1]

This is the sort of thing that should have been mentioned in the article.
Either through shoddy research or intentional omission the author included
none of this and left it with two short paragraphs of dissent. The article
gives the impression little work has been done on this issue.

Another example of shoddy science reporting in the media. _sigh_

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity#Scientific_evidence_and_etiology)

------
necubi
I was interested in the study mentioned, as I'd never before heard of positive
evidence for such a phenomenon. This [0] appears to be the paper referred to.
The results seem pretty bizarre and hardly support the rosy view presented in
the article. In particular, the symptoms are different for nearly every trial
and symptoms were reported for half of the sham trials.

This is also 20 trials with a single subject, so it's probably too early to
talk about broad applicability. It would also be good to see some replications
in a more respected journal.

[0] <http://www.avaate.org/IMG/pdf/EHS-_A_Novel_Diagnosis.pdf>

------
Hyena
Very good. I applaud their decision to live well apart from me. Now if I could
only convince the woman at Vons who is convinced that a DJ from Portland is
controlling people in Los Angeles using the US Bank Tower to do the same.

